# Sweat Bee - Gorgeous at 1:1



## NateS (Jun 12, 2010)

I believe it is species Augochlora pura


----------



## Sbuxo (Jun 12, 2010)

That's nothing my Converse can't take out.  jk.
I like the composition, like it's on the leaf, but the whole background isn't leaf, it's also that dark green which is really pleasing to the eye because it doesn't shock my eyes, you know? I like the lighting on the insect, the lime green color is amazing.


----------



## NateS (Jun 12, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> That's nothing my Converse can't take out.  jk.
> I like the composition, like it's on the leaf, but the whole background isn't leaf, it's also that dark green which is really pleasing to the eye because it doesn't shock my eyes, you know? I like the lighting on the insect, the lime green color is amazing.



Thank you....I appreciate it.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 12, 2010)

Ya, his iridescence is really brilliant.  Great pic Nate.  Is the dark green background natural or replacement?


----------



## NateS (Jun 12, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Ya, his iridescence is really brilliant.  Great pic Nate.  Is the dark green background natural or replacement?



Thanks...everything is all natural..including the background...You get the darker green color due to the settings/flash and the fact that flash didn't hit the background causing it to be a bit darker than the rest of the scene.  This happens often with my photos, sometimes even making the background black if it's not very bright outside.  I kind of like the effect.


----------

